# Should I move my betta into a 10 gallon???



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I am thinking about buying a 10 gallon for my betta. He is currently in a 2.5 gallon. ( Although I SWEAR it looks bigger ) If I did, could I put any females in with him? I know that after they spawn, he will beat her up :chair: ...but what if I have good hiding spaces and I have 2 females in there instead of one? *I don't know if this would make it better or worse* I just don't know if he need the WHOLE 10 gallon to himself... :?:


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

You can't put a female in the tank with the male. The only time he won't beat her up is when they spawn. You could probably have a male with females in a much larger tank with lots of hiding places, but not a 10 gallon tank. There are other fish you could put in the 10 gallon with him, and he would be your showpiece in the tank. Cory cats do well with bettas.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay thanks. Any other fish do well with them? Or are they truley happier by themselves? I just want him to be happy. And not lonely.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

a schoold of white clouds or other small ditherfish will work. Stay awa from barbs as they are notorious fin nippers.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Alisha said:


> I am thinking about buying a 10 gallon for my betta. He is currently in a 2.5 gallon. ( Although I SWEAR it looks bigger ) If I did, could I put any females in with him? I know that after they spawn, he will beat her up :chair: ...but what if I have good hiding spaces and I have 2 females in there instead of one? *I don't know if this would make it better or worse* I just don't know if he need the WHOLE 10 gallon to himself... :?:


answer to the female question, the answer is no. they only get along when they mate. they beat each other up before and after spawn. and no, the 2 female thing will not work. it will only make it worse since it will turn into a 3way battle. plus betta really do good by themself. if you feel that he was lonely, add a few white cloud as other said. betta in nature defend their own nest so they do not live with others in wild. i am not a big fan of betta in community tank because betta may beat other fish up or the other fish beat up betta. i always think betta should keep it simple. a gallon jar of clean water with no decoration or gravel and let them flare a few minutes a day and they seems happy about it.


----------

